# Pain in my left arm, the upper portion..



## mayyyum

hey ladies..
i m having pain in my left arm since two days,, just wanted to know if anyone else is experiencing it or if its something to worry about??? 
i have been having pain in my left leg on and off and i told my doc about it as well.. he said its normal. nuthing to worry about but now this arm thing isnt letting me sleep .. god..
need help women .. plz share ur thoughts


----------



## aley28

Is it joint pain or muscular pain?

I've been getting a lot of joint pain, especially in my knees, and my doctor told me yesterday that it has to do with the relaxin. Basically, the same thing that is happening in my hips is happening to my knees and every other joint in my body. If you're already spending more time sleeping on your left side, maybe that is causing it?

Or, have you been doing anything lately that may have overextended your shoulder or elbow a little and pulled a muscle? Lifting or carrying anything?


----------



## mayyyum

hey aley .. thanks for the reply dear
i do sleep on my left side..may b thats the cause... and the pain is more muscular.. i dont thing i lifted anything heavy.. so may its cuz of sleeping.. i massaged it a lil bit just now.. and i think its getting a bit better.. but still do u think i should call my doctor tomorow??


----------



## aley28

I would try sleeping on my right side tonight (or adjusting how you're sleeping on your left, move your arm or cushion yourself with extra pillows) and see if that helps any. If the pain is severe or limiting what you can do, I'd definitely call tomorrow, just to be sure. My doctor reminded me that Tylenol and extra strength tylenol is perfectly safe to take, two of them every six hours. If that doesn't take care of it, best to call and be sure!

Its likely related to the pregnancy somehow, with the relaxin and all, but I doubt its a sign of anything being wrong, being so far from your uterus. :thumbup: However, if you did overextend or something, its best to know so that you can avoid doing it again! My doctor said my knees can hurt simply from going down the steps wrong once, and that I may not have even noticed at the time that I stepped wrong and the pain showed up a couple of days later. I just try to be careful with my walking and bending and stuff, as the knee pain can make my thigh muscles hurt. :shrug:


----------



## mayyyum

thanks rachel... will see how it goes tonight and will try to sleep on my right .. anyways thanks for your help .. and i read ur journal .. dont stop posting 
i loved reading it


----------



## newmom531

I'm having the same problem. my up left arm right below my shoulder and a little towards my back just has this dull pain. It's frustrating. One thing that seems to help me a little is propping my arm up on some pillows elevating it towards the ceiling. hopefully this continues to work.


----------

